# STP Contest Giveaway



## Benny (Jan 28, 2013)

This is a contest for the best story that you have of charity. When is the last time that you gave away that one thing that you loved, but you knew it was ok and it would totally come back to you? This is about total selflessness.

I'm going to send this travel belt to the best story that is posted on this thread. It's a Northern European military belt and bag with a Russian ammo pouch.

In two weeks I'll announce the winner and send the belt in a flat-rate bubble mailer directly to the winner's address.

Cheers,Benny
View attachment 10805
View attachment 10806
View attachment 10806
View attachment 10807


----------



## the jester (Jan 28, 2013)

Hung-the-fuck over from the binge the night Before, they decided to call me since I had a car and no job. pirate-smiley-03.​On my way to go pick them up, I started to feel the night before. I remembered how annoyed, worried and jalousie all at the same time because I was not going with them.​Just as they sounded on the phone, they looked twice as bad and i knew it was going to be a rough start for them already as they stumbled into my car.​We sang songs for the whole hour and twenty minutes it took to get to the place where we would part way's for who knows how long.​I parked between two trucks and rolled up a farewell big bamboo to take the edge off.​As we were passing it around it dawned on me, two of my friends were just going to wander around aimlessly and they were both female. Did I mention that we were all alcoholics at the time?​Anyway, I asked Rachel if she had any thing to defend herself with.​Kirkland said that she had a boot knife and produced what looked like a piece of dental floss wrapped around a toothpick.This is the same girl who gets so drunk, no one wants her around.​The odds were against them. I knew I couldn't let them go without something!!​I went to my trunk and got my grandfathers k-bar from my hiking pack. I fucking loved this knife, it was sharp, it had a history, and it was the only thing he left me when he died so I had my attachments too it.​"here" I shoved the knife into Rachel's hands since i knew she was way more coherent in general. Then it came to saying "see ya later" to each other and I had know doubts I was never going to see that knife again and I never did tell her how much that knife meant to me as it saved my life once but that's another story. If I did she probably would have never taken it being so modest.​It was totally worth is though because she had to fight off two crazy crackheads a month later that were trying to take advantage of you know who.​I always like to think that same knife is saving lives, getting passed on from people who are not quite prepared and a little scared.​


----------



## zephyr23 (Jan 29, 2013)

About three years ago at the national rainbow gathering in PA, I ran into one of my friends - an older guy named Rizzo. So we started to catch up and chat about old times and I asked him if he could play me a song he wrote called "alcohol." keep in mind this is the song he used to play to me when we lived under a bridge together in New Paltz and i remembered it fondly. Risso responded, "I would love to play it for you but i traded my guitar for a tarp because i needed that more to survive." This made me extremely sad because I knew this man also needed a guitar to survive. He had been on the street prob for at least 10 years and made his money busking. Since hearing this, my goal was to get this friend of mine that inspired me so much and helped me so much in the beginning of my travels was to get him a guitar. So the next morning, I went to trade circle with all my trade-ables even my beloved djembe that i had since i was 12. It was the first instrument I ever learned and set down with all my things and a wish list with one item on it. A guitar for my friend rizzo. it took me three days siting there but eventually i got it through trading my djembe and a knife. But it was worth it because I heard the song alcohol one more time and because I knew rizzo needed that guitar to survive just as much as he needed that tarp. so i see him every now and then, and his liver is shot. He can no longer drink alcohol but he still plays that song on that same guitar i traded for him three year ago. It was definitely worth it.


----------



## Benny (Jan 31, 2013)

Ten more days left until the end of this giveaway.


----------



## Benny (Feb 6, 2013)

Free shit! Five more days until we pick the winner.


----------



## Benny (Feb 8, 2013)

Two days left. Post your story if you want free shit. The best story will be judged by two awesome girls i know and i'll announce the decision on Sunday.


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 10, 2013)

Benny what's your best story and what's the story behind the bag and belt?


----------



## Benny (Feb 10, 2013)

First of all, thanks for your stories and we like them both so we are going to send the pictured belt setup to The Jester and another belt and bag to zephyr23.


----------



## Benny (Feb 10, 2013)

The first time i went out to Slab City, i took my new solar light with me. This was a d. light s250. It's a light made for folks in third world countries that don't have electricity. It's a fantastic light that can charge your cell phone with a small solar panel. Here's the link to the light:http://www.ebay.com/itm/d-light-S25...422?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5652684466

Anyway, i met this guy in the slabs that was ex-army and half crazy but he shared what little he had with us and hung out for several days. We used my light the whole time after dark. When we left, i gave it too him. I liked that light so much that i'm considering getting another one at some point. Whatever........its just stuff.

This last year, I've been selling a lot European military surplus. I'm leaving The US at the end of February so i'm liquidating all of my stock. I figured that this would be a good belt setup for a travelling kid.


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 11, 2013)

I will use the hell out of it benny thanks so much


----------

